# Rock shop on the In-ko-pah Railroad



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I just finished building and installing a new building for the town of Dos Manos, on my In-ko-pah Railroad. It's a rock and mineral shop, housed in an old, false-front wood building. It has a detailed interior, complete with working lights and a lighted display cabinet. All the rock specimens are real stone. Here are a few pics:








 










 
The door is a modified Grandt Line product. I added the window and an Ozarks Miniatures door knob. Everything else is scratch-built:










 
The interior details really show up well at night. The hanging lamps were made from fancy "pewter" buttons and a small bead:








 










 
I also finished wiring up the lights in the two-story house:










 
You can see a few more pics on my site: http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/IRR_Dos_Manos.html


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Great job Ray, it looks incredible! 

-Will


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

AWESOME! Looks so real!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Amezingly realistic! Very beautifull. The 'wood' of the building is styrene also?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks! Yes, the "wood" is all styrene.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Ray, 

Excellent work, that looks very good indeed - Congratulations!


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

outstanding Ray. The attention to detail really says it all.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Gorgeous Ray! You outdid yourself.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray,
That's a great job of modeling. I love what your able to do with Styrene.
The interior night shots are just beautiful.

You know, every rock shop I have ever visited, and there have been quite a lot of them through the years, has always 
had a lot of cobbled together, waist high tables, scattered around the yard piled high with rocks and ore samples that 
no one will ever buy. 

Thanks for sharing.
Rick Marty


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Great work, Ray. I guess you could say it rocks!


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, unbelievable!!! FANTASTIC!!


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Very credible glimpse of g-scale reality Ray, 
Spectacular to say the least! 
Thanks for sharing, 
Don


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shop. 

Your headlight is askew.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

LOL! Yeah, I noticed the headlight (and cobwebs on the pilot) only after I'd posted the pics. Doh!


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Ray great job. Can't wait to see more. People need a place to eat right.

Tom Thornton


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks! I'm trying to decide what the next building will be. I do plan to have a small restaurant at some point.


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

any intrest in pics of a "Camel " barn pm me your email adress if you want pics of this building


----------

